# Slingshot Road Trip! (ECST, A Visit with the Monikers,...and Waffles)



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Last year I attended the ECST and came home just in time to high five my wife as she walked out the door for the annual UKC Premier dog show in Michigan. Well, this year the timing of these two events coincided in the same way.....Emily said "I want to go to Canada" and I'm all "WTF does that mean?" So we formulated a plan, ECST, Canada, Michigan. But wait! The Monikers live in Canada, this seems like a long shot but lets ask where. Who knows maybe we will get lucky and score a visit with even more fellow slingshot fanatics along the way. Long story short, it worked out. The Monikers were practically perfectly placed along the route and they were down for visit.

What follows are some of the pictures from a great summer road trip. I have a hard time comprehending the awesomeness of the slingshot people I have met. The smiles you see in these pictures are 100% genuine, the fun is off the charts, and the friendships formed with all these folks is something very special. A few of these people I have met just once, some maybe 8 or 9 times now, but any time I have met up with fellow slingshot shooters it feels like kicking back with old friends.

I hate being sappy, but man I love you guys.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Congratulations on what had to have been a fantastic trip! 
I love all the pics. Thanks


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Is that a whippet or greyhound.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Holy crap! Awesome bunch of photos! This takes me right back there. ECST was one of the most rewarding experiences for me ever. This year was our ( my son and I ) first but it won't be our last! I'm counting the days. Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Is that a whippet or greyhound.


Could be a bit of Italian Greyhound


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Great set of photos!!! That was an epic trip there!! Hope to see you and Emily again soon in the future and you always have a place to stay if passing thru Lancaster PA.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome Pictures!! Thanks to share it!!

Volp


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks so much for sharing thees pics

what a cool trip

cheerio


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Is that a whippet or greyhound.


He's a whippet.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Loved looking these, man! Beautiful pics. That dog is gorgeous. Our family dog when I was a kid was a half-whippet, half-American Bull. Her coloring was just like that and her body was muscular, yet graceful but she had the square jaw of a Bull.

Anyway, thanks for posting all those pics and sharing your fantastic time with us. :cookie: You ARE the man, Chad.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Just wanted to thank you for taking me back through the best weekend! Those pics are wonderful. It is awesome that you got to hang with the Monikers! I had a wonderful time with you and Emily, and Waffle. Thank you for taking so many cool shots of your trip. The only bad thing is that you were not in more of them Chad. You are like bigfoot!! Hahaha.

Hopefully we see each other at a shoot before Ecst next year, i hope.

Be well,
Ang


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What a collection of photos of the ECST, good job! Enjoyed seeing the rest of the trip.

One of my favorites is the close up photo of Btoon at full draw where he has the Go pro on his head. The look of intensity translated by his eyes as he sights his target, is what tops off the composition. Too, knowing that behind the look of intensity is the inner happiness while shooting. A fascinating combination.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a whippet broader terrier mix he a fast ball of fur with teeth


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

dude those photos are AMAZING! (and that's probably my favorite photo of myself ever -- you rock!)


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you Chad for taking your time away from the awesomeness to snap all of these pics! It was great to meet Emily and Waffle!!

50 weeks!!!


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Thank you for sharing these photos and for taking the time to take them during the weekend!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Doesnt Waffle run for the target area/projectile when you shoot a ss?

My whippet girls are crazy after each shot... 

But thats my fault, I used a ss to shoot the older one tennisballs to fetch.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Fantastic! These are brilliant photos and bring back some good memories aha, thanks for taking them and enjoy your trip!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!!

Super- AWESOMENESS!!!!!

What a display of slingshot fun!! Some of those shooting sceneries look just like my favourite ones here on Portugal!!

...just felt a little sad too. So many miles of distance between us. Who knows, one day I could attend one of these events with you guys!

And let me say, my friend: whippets are one of my favourite breeds!! Love them!!

I had a friend who had a cat, for almost 15 years. When the cat died, she wanted to cremated him, to give the animal a proper burial.

She asked me If I could attend the services, which were held at an animal shelter.

When enter the welcoming room of the shelter, waiting for the cremation, a whippet jumped at my lap (it was there for adoption)!!! 

We took also a visiting tour of the facilities and that whippet was always by my side!! Amazing creature!!!

I felt so sorry that day that I couldn't adopt him. Better that way, because I live in a flat, in the city... Pretty difficult to have such an energetic pet like that with me!!

Great thread, QIMN!!!! Keep 'em coming!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> What a collection of photos of the ECST, good job! Enjoyed seeing the rest of the trip.
> 
> One of my favorites is the close up photo of Btoon at full draw where he has the Go pro on his head. The look of intensity translated by his eyes as he sights his target, is what tops off the composition. Too, knowing that behind the look of intensity is the inner happiness while shooting. A fascinating combination.


I have an alternative version of that photo that is awesome in a whole different way.....It really shows Brandon's lighter side.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great work Chad! Glad you took these. Made me feel like I was there. Love the dogs BTW!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Chad! What a blast to go through all those photos!  we all know how hard it is to stop shooting slingshots for even a minute. To be able to stop shooting slingshots long enough to take all of those amazing photos is a feat of greatness worthy of applause good sir!  it was fun to see pictures from the rest of your journey. I'm so glad Chad, Emily and Waffle had a great and safe journey!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Are We not Men--We are Devo

Crack that whip!

Whippet, Whippet good!

Great pix, and it looked like a great trip, meeting up with old friends and new ones. Very lucky, folks.

SSS


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Nah Q!.. whippets are couch potatoes extraordinaire!

We live in a flat in the city, 3 people and 2 whippets. I can tell there is room for plenty more whippets.

Only outside are they crazy fast hunters. Inside they sleep most of the time. Beside you warming you up. 

Best pets ever.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice pics...kneeling and standing shots no less! "They got a lit'l sittin', an' they got a lit'l lyin', 'ad they all had wings they'd a got a li'l flyin'" (Meetin' o' th' Clans) . Matt, you look like you really had a day, in that pic!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Nah Q!.. whippets are couch potatoes extraordinaire!
> 
> We live in a flat in the city, 3 people and 2 whippets. I can tell there is room for plenty more whippets.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! Is that so??

Don't tempt me, sir. I might be having one in the future after all!!

But it seems you have your hands quite full!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> JohnKrakatoa said:
> 
> 
> > Nah Q!.. whippets are couch potatoes extraordinaire!
> ...


They are indeed pretty lazy around the house....


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesomeness.......


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Haha yeah whippet are the best dogs. You get a dog with great prey drive, can be taught to retrieve. Loves to play with dogs and humans, fetch is the easiest, you can go to shows and also attend coursing or track races (in slovakia and most of the world its not a bad thing like in UK, because you cant bet on them, its basically like agility). And then you get a loving couch potato/warming bottle to keep you snug, they love human contact.

Best dogs ever, and also smart, a whippet and his masterpractically started dog frisbee. Many whippets also do dogdancing and trickshows and agility, and they are amazing at flyball.

But if you just toss them a ball or something else for 20minutes 3 times a day they are content.

They are not hyperactive.

If you want one just look up a local rescue groups so you help one in need. Or you want to try the dogshow, find a respected breeder.

Ok, enough OT.


----------



## SnapDog (Oct 31, 2013)

I think Whippets are the best but we have a few so... Waffle did quite well when we were at the Monikers apartment. I miss ECST so much, every one was fun to hang out with ( even my Italian Grey hound buddy  Its good times if you ever get a chance to go to any meet do it you wont regret it.


----------



## Boomer Sassmann (Oct 10, 2013)

Just when you thought the fun was over...


----------

